# Mule question: Why are his ears back?



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Almost everytime I leave the pasture and am out of the gate my mule puts his ears back and sticks his neck out like he's trying to boss me. Is he showing dominance or is it that doesn't want me to leave him behind? He has never shown any agression towards me, so I wonder what he's telling me.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

It sounds like something that female donkeys do when they are cycling. Is it a mare or a john mule?
He's probably saying that he wants fries and a Coke with his meal.
I'd like to see what your writing about. Could you take some photos?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He is talking to you, but in a very low voice that you can&#8217;t hear. If he was trying to dominate you he would be braying. I think he wants you to stay. Do you brush him? Brush him everyday, grooming is bonding.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

As long as you see no change in attitude when you are working with him, I wouldn't worry about it. I always figure what the equines do when they are "off the clock" is their own business. Even after a lifetime with them, some of their interactions/communication is totally baffling to me.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

terri46355 said:


> Almost everytime I leave the pasture and am out of the gate my mule puts his ears back and sticks his neck out like he's trying to boss me. Is he showing dominance or is it that doesn't want me to leave him behind? He has never shown any agression towards me, so I wonder what he's telling me.



He is talking to you, asking you to stay. They can't speak, body language is all they have. Watch them as they interact with each other. Most animals are straight forward and brutally honest. They either like you or they don't. He is begging you to stay and interact with him. Saddle him up and go for a short ride.

Muleskinner2


----------

